# St Crispins - "The Clock Tower"



## jsp77 (Dec 14, 2016)

Last time I was here i never got to climb up the tower, due to some mindless kids smashing things up and the police turning up. I no theres not much to see in the tower but it was something i wanted to do, just to have a look for myself really and so glad i did as you get some lovely views of just what is left on site. 

I visited with Rubex, who kindly took the last photo

St Crispins was a large psychiatric hospital on the outskirts Northampton and established in 1876 as the Berrywood Asylum and closed in 1995.​
*On with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/NWi3Z5


https://flic.kr/p/NWi2EG


https://flic.kr/p/NWhZFm


https://flic.kr/p/Qaph3o


https://flic.kr/p/Qap5zU


https://flic.kr/p/Q3pWLn


https://flic.kr/p/Q3pR5n


https://flic.kr/p/Q3pLq2


https://flic.kr/p/QdDgLp​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 14, 2016)

That view!!! Nice one, that is a really cool report!


----------



## Zorg2006 (Dec 15, 2016)

Stunning views and some great photos thanks for report


----------



## HughieD (Dec 15, 2016)

Well worth the revisit. Stunning pix.


----------



## krela (Dec 15, 2016)

Beautifully shot jsp!


----------



## smiler (Dec 15, 2016)

Stunning pics jsp, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 15, 2016)

Got some great shots up there..that last bit up what feels like a small pipe is fun.


----------



## Infraredd (Dec 15, 2016)

The boiler rooms are quite photogenic as well. Me & heights don't mix so up the tower was never an option but I can't understand why I have only ever seen inside the clock face on one report. Is that inaccessible now?


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 15, 2016)

That was well worth the climb for these superb images.


----------



## Rubex (Dec 15, 2016)

Great shots jsp! I really enjoyed walking around here again


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 15, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Great shots jsp! I really enjoyed walking around here again



Thanks Rubex, glad you enjoyed it, I've wanted to get back here for a while and get up that tower


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 15, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Got some great shots up there..that last bit up what feels like a small pipe is fun.



Cheers Mikey, was a bit dark and tight getting up through the pipe but it had to be done.


----------



## Ferox (Dec 17, 2016)

Lovely crisp shot there jsp77. Nice work


----------



## bouncy (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice place good photos


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 22, 2016)

Another one I've not got round to yet, but has been on my radar for years now.
Liking these shots lots


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 16, 2017)

still some interesting parts left to see from your pics


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2017)

Brilliant, surprised they haven't developed this last bit yet! Fantastic shots both of you!


----------

